# Google+ ?



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm on there
https://plus.google.com/100273196085679005266

Who else is?


----------



## rlobrecht (Jul 24, 2011)

Me, too.  https://plus.google.com/109188240948587187707


----------



## granfire (Jul 24, 2011)

thankfully not ^_^


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just signed up.  Still deciding about it.  Probably going to copy some stuff over from FB.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jul 24, 2011)

BTW, I have invites.  PM me an email address if you want one.


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm there too.  Feel free to add me 

https://plus.google.com/112271827232019507302


----------



## Namii (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep, Im there too.  https://plus.google.com/109855284862040930766 
I dont really do much with it yet since theres not that many people I know there yet.


----------



## crushing (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm checking it out:  http://gplus.to/crushing


----------



## Kacey (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm there:  https://plus.google.com/115829228490318845193/posts


----------



## Zoran (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep.

https://plus.google.com/100529427432452082862


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 7, 2011)

Google has added a new way of sharing invites. Go here and log in with your Google account.  goo.gl/OM1Cj


----------

